# Worldmark>RCI:  Can we now search online w/out a deposit?



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2010)

I was cruising the Worldmark site tonight and discovered, as _new to me_, a page of RCI topics at:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/rciEnablement.do

The page includes a promising ending:


> *Book Online with RCI!*
> Book your RCI Confirm First and Instant Exchange reservations by clicking the link below.
> 
> Button: [Click here to book an RCI reservation.]


Hey, that sounds great!  It seems to promise that I should be able to browse and book RCI exchanges using "confirm first" _online_ as I currently do through II.  I tried the link.  It directed me to a special WM-branded page on RCI and attempted to pass authentication credentials.  Unfortunately, the authentication process fails w/ error, "User/Customer doesn't exist."  

FWIW, I have an active RCI account paid through 2020.  I looked in my WM online account settings for a place to record my RCI membership number but didn't find one.

Is this working for other WM owners?  Any special tips/tricks?  (Perhaps this is for TravelShare members, only??)  The "Help" link referred me to RCI's special phone lines for WM.  Yes, I'll try those later during normal business hours.  

Thanks!


----------



## LLW (Jul 9, 2010)

rhonda said:


> I was cruising the Worldmark site tonight and discovered, as _new to me_, a page of RCI topics at:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/rciEnablement.do
> 
> The page includes a promising ending:
> Hey, that sounds great!  It seems to promise that I should be able to browse and book RCI exchanges using "confirm first" _online_ as I currently do through II.  I tried the link.  It directed me to a special WM-branded page on RCI and attempted to pass authentication credentials.  Unfortunately, the authentication process fails w/ error, "User/Customer doesn't exist."
> ...



Yes, Rhonda, you can now. You don't have to be TravelShare, and they already know your RCI number, but there are certain limitations. There is a 7-page discussion on WMO on this:
http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26554&sid=ad9e4cbe50ac7cade6da8bc1791e7eb5


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, LLW!  Poor Javanite (sp?) had a tough go, hmm? I hope I don't have to wait so long.  My phone call to WM Vacation Center this morning revealed that WM had an error in my RCI account number.  The VC rep corrected my RCI account number but this may take awhile to float through the system.  I'll retry early next week.  Sounds very promising!


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 9, 2010)

The online booking of RCI Confirm First exchanges for WorldMark owners came online at the end of June.  There was no fanfare with the release though and it wasn't announced on the WorldMark web site until this week. I guess they wanted a final shakeout without swamping the system to make sure the major bugs were out before the announcement.

It is a different interface than the normal RCI web site search but it seems to work ok.  I've been experimenting and searching with it since it first became available. You need to log in to your WorldMark account on the WorldMark web site and then click on the RCI Exchange link to access the new search feature.  When you get to the RCI page is shows your WorldMark credit balance that is available for exchanges and has a link for the search form.  This is something that has been in development for well over a year and is a welcome new addition for WorldMark owners.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 15, 2010)

Still no-workie for me ... but after several calls to Owner Care I think we are finally on a solid path.  Turns out that my WM account had a typo in my RCI account number (documented last week) and my RCI account had the wrong WM number.  (Hmmm ... perhaps this is why my RCI exchanges against WM took months and months to clear??)  Anywho -- Owner Care suggests my access should be sorted out by the weekend.

Fred: Thanks for the excellent write-up on your site of the consequences of the new interface.  I haven't used "deposit first" for quite some time; sorry to learn that the option to deposit a "week," with its implied risks/opportunities, has gone away.


----------



## cruisin (Jul 17, 2010)

I think they also did away with the space bank deposits of a real week, that is a great loss  to owners, it was  nice to pick up some decent trades for blue 1 bedrooms.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 19, 2010)

My WM/RCI link is now working! 

cruisin - the 'space bank deposits of a real week' is covered in cotraveller's (Fred's) blog.  Agreed, we've lost a nifty trading tool.  (Lost one; gained one?)


----------



## LLW (Jul 19, 2010)

rhonda said:


> cruisin - the 'space bank deposits of a real week' is covered in cotraveller's (Fred's) blog.  Agreed, we've lost a nifty trading tool.  (Lost one; gained one?)



Is this true even if you are in RCI Weeks and not RCI Points? (I am II only.)


----------



## rhonda (Jul 19, 2010)

LLW said:


> Is this true even if you are in RCI Weeks and not RCI Points? (I am II only.)


RCI's "B2B" interface for WM clearly shows a line item for _banked points_ with a message that exchanges made will be fulfilled against the _banked points_ first -- then satisfying any remaining balance against the _available points_ (still in your WM account).  The interface does not indicate any capacity for _banked weeks_.   Based only on the interface, I'd have to agree with the final paragraph of Fred's blog of Jul 12.  

Unknown:  If one phoned the WM Exchange Department ... could they still request a _banked week_ to be dropped into their RCI account?  (It wouldn't be available through the new B2B interface ... but should show up in their normal RCI online account??)  My hunch is, "No" ... but since that transaction remains with II perhaps there is a small hope that it could be repeated in RCI?


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 19, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Unknown:  If one phoned the WM Exchange Department ... could they still request a _banked week_ to be dropped into their RCI account?  (It wouldn't be available through the new B2B interface ... but should show up in their normal RCI online account??)  My hunch is, "No" ... but since that transaction remains with II perhaps there is a small hope that it could be repeated in RCI?



I received a "No" answer last week when I asked that question.  I am in RCI weeks only, not points.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation, Fred -- and thanks again for the excellent blog!


----------



## cruisin (Jul 20, 2010)

rhonda said:


> My WM/RCI link is now working!
> 
> cruisin - the 'space bank deposits of a real week' is covered in cotraveller's (Fred's) blog.  Agreed, we've lost a nifty trading tool.  (Lost one; gained one?)




The lost one is a real loss of value to our rci membership. the new tool is nice for owners, even though it is the same inventory that has always been available.


----------

